# pmc



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey have you all seen or shot PMC Ammunition I have seen a quite a few ppl at our shoots shooting it....just wondering if it is any good....thanx

ernie


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I've shot a little of their steel shot, seems to be on par with some of the other cheaper shells to me.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

All PMC ammo I have used has been great! The 22 WMR pmc predatore ammo is very accurate.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You don't say what particular type of PMC you are inquiring about but I have used PMC 9MM for general target practice and it seemed to work okay but nothing spectacular. Today I ran tests on subsonic 22 LR which I like to use for squirrel hunting. In order of consistency and accuracy were PMC Moderator, Remington Subsonic, Wolf Match Target, CCI Subsonic, and Aguila Super Extra. I expected the PMC Moderator to be at the top but I was surprized the Aguila was dead last. The gun I used was a Savave Mark II 22LR and it sure didn't like the Aguila ammo.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

ok guys thanks a bunch i have seen some ppl use them in the trap and skeet ranges just didn't no much about them thanks again

aaron


----------

